# Pass the LPIC-1



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Writing this down because that helps me stay on course. My goal is to pass my LPIC-1 exams on my first attempt. I plan to take the exams in three weeks so I can get it out of the way before school starts.

For those who care, the LPIC is a linux certification that shows general knowledge / competency in the general areas of system administration. I've been a linux user for roughly four years and have worked in the IT field for the same stretch of time. I need this certification to help me notch up another level in my career.

I guess this isn't really an anxiety related issue...but I could argue that the anxiety my job is causing me is a good reason to keep at this goal...lol.

So I'll continue my study schedule and report back at the end of the month.

:banana <--- I love this smiley


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Great Chad,

Good luck with studying for your exam! I look forward to the knowing what happened.

:banana for you and your endeavors.

Sincerely and best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Good luck with the exams. I think all goals are important. Even if they don't directly relate to social anxiety, they can help to build confidense


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

My group at work is low a few people so I had to reschedule my exams due to not being able to take off for them. They have been rescheduled for roughly two weeks from now. I can report back then  Thanks for the encouragement you two!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok, my one month goal ended up taking two months...oh well, lol.

I just got back from taking both tests today. I passed both of them. :boogie 

So I'm now officially LPIC-1 certified. I'm going to start to leverage that along with my current experience to attempt to get a new job doing some sort of entry level/jr sys admin stuff. So one goal is over and another begins.


----------

